
Raging forest infernos in Chernobyl Exclusion Zone burning for eight days - polskibus
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-8212397/Raging-forest-infernos-Chernobyl-Exclusion-Zone-close-exploded-nuclear-reactor.html
======
LatteLazy
Guardian Source for those who prefer:
[https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2020/apr/06/bad-
news...](https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2020/apr/06/bad-news-
radiation-spikes-16-times-above-normal-after-forest-fire-near-chernobyl)

------
eqvinox
16× "normal" is barely more than an order of magnitude. I rather direct my
concern at Hanford Site.

